# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Installing onBoard

## wintermute2_0

Can someone give this noob step-by-step instructions for installing onBoard (formerly SOK)?  Thanks so much.  

Mark

----------


## t0rtois3

Ok new packages here that work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibilit...ts/onBoard/dev

onboard is really targetted at edgy.  For various reasons the systray icon doesn't work under dapper and the keys are spaced a bit too far apart.

----------


## visakh0474

Click on the link below to see how to install  onboard in ubuntu.

http://youtu.be/ioglM-DVyXg

----------


## overdrank

Back to sleep thread. Thread closed.

----------

